# Hello from the Rockies!!



## my_adored (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey there! My name is Brittany and...well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I'm 22 years old and a senior in college. Soon to be a 5th year senior. Seems like school never ends.

It started a little less than a year ago. I started to tell myself that I would never be the type that could handle a lot of makeup on my face because it just kept melting and smudging. I thought it was a skin issue.

Then I discovered what the word "primer" meant. That along with MANY MANY MANY YT tutorials. I am a total addict now and my skills have improved so much. My family and friends have all noticed.

Hope to get to know you gals more! Can't wait to start chatting with you!

~Bre~


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  Where in the Rockies do you live?  I'm in the MAC-less state known as Wyoming, haha.


----------



## Janice (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, welcome to Specktra.


----------



## n_c (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## my_adored (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Welcome to Specktra! Where in the Rockies do you live? I'm in the MAC-less state known as Wyoming, haha._

 
Colorado! I am fortunate to have a MAC counter within 30 miles from my house in moutains. I usually manage to make an excuse to get there whenever I am down the mountain. But in my college town there is one within 5 miles, a Sephora within 2, and an Ulta right by the Sephora. Now THAT is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha, I was spoiled like that when I lived in NJ... 1 hour from the NYC pro store, 20 minutes from freestanding store, 20 minutes from the CCO, I had like 4 counters within 30 minutes, and another hour from about 3 other freestanding stores... and countless Sephoras.

At least MAC is in a lot more places in CO now than there use to be!  I just looked up all the locations and was surprised at how much they have spread.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2009)

to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Brittany! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Cinci (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey!  You know, it has been my dream since childhood to one day move to a town somewhere in the Rockies!   Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Brittany!!


----------

